# slight leak from the underfloor heating on eleganze 1685?



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Can any body advise if they have ever had any problems with the underfloor heating? My i685 has underfoor heating and a very small leak of what appears to be some sort of anti freeze has appeared under the rear passenger seat? on inspection it appears to be coming from the valve under the control knob hover due to lack of space it is very difficult. is it easy to dismantle the table to allow better access? any help would be gratefully appreciated. I must stress i am talikg about a very small drip.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi cannot help with your prob,(It could be a push fit or jubilee clip?leaking) but must stress to you to get it fixed ! a small drip soon makes a big damp patch  
terry


----------

